# Kompatibilität von PC-Komponenten



## schmitzalex (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir soeben einen Computer zusammengestellt (für Heimarbeit sprich Office und Fernsehgucken etc.). Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob die Komponenten alle zueinander kompatibel sind. Wenn jemand sich damit auskennt oder bereit Probleme mit einer Kombination hat, würde ich mich über eine kurze Info freuen 
Hier die Komponenten:

Mainboard:
MSI 785GM-E51 (µATX, Sound, HDMI, G-LAN, RAID, eSATA)
CPU:
AMD Athlon II X2 250 (Boxed, OPGA, "Regor")
RAM:
ADATA DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 PC3-10666, CL9
HHD:
Samsung HD253GJ 250 GB (SATA 300, SpinPoint F3)
DVD-Laufwerk:
LG GH-22NS (Bulk, 12-fach DVD-RAM schreiben, Blende in Schwarz)
Netzteil:
be quiet! Pure Power L7 300W
Gehäuse:
Cooler Master Elite 333

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## port29 (24. Juli 2010)

Also irgendwie fehlt da die Grafikkarte 
Ein 300W Netzteil kann ich auch nicht empfehlen - auch nicht bei einem Office Rechner. Ich würde dir ein 500W Netzteil empfehlen. 4GB RAM finde ich für die heutige Zeit auch nicht wirklich ausreichend. RAM ist heute so billig, dass man da ruhig 8GB nehmen sollte.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Juli 2010)

Hi Port,
dieses Motherboard hat eine Onboardgrafik mit einer Radeon HD4200 inklusive HDMI-Anschluss.
@schmitzalex; ein 300 Watt Netzteil würde ich auch nicht empfehlen. Du solltest darauf schauen das du etwas Leistung in petto hast. Ich bin schonmal etwas zu na an der oberen Leistungsfähigkeit gewessen und dann haben mir meine Festplatten beim Hochfahren die Hardware geschrottet weil nicht genug Leistung da war. Festplatten benötigen beim Hochfahren mehr Leistung als beim normalen Betrieb.

Was den AMD Prozessor betrifft so mußt du schauen was du machen möchtest. Ich hab mit meinem AMD bezüglich Grafikbearbeitung und Spielen nciht so gute Leistung gehabt wie mit meinem alten intel.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Alex Duschek (30. Juli 2010)

4 GB RAM reichen für einen Officerechner auf jeden Fall aus. Bevor ich auf 8GB gehe, würde ich überlegen, auf 2 zurückzufahren. Da läuft Outlook und Word und vielleicht nochmal 1-2 Programme, da sind 8GB meiner Meinung nach weit überdimensioniert.

Bezüglich des Netzteils:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...zessoren_2009/25/#abschnitt_leistungsaufnahme

Man beachte das Komplettsystem des X2 250 (130 Watt unter Last). Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung über Verlustleistungen von Netzteilen oder inwieweit die Hersteller bei der Wattangabe schummeln, aber 170 Watt Differenz sollte doch eigentlich ausreichen oder?


----------



## ronaldh (4. August 2010)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Also irgendwie fehlt da die Grafikkarte
> Ein 300W Netzteil kann ich auch nicht empfehlen - auch nicht bei einem Office Rechner. Ich würde dir ein 500W Netzteil empfehlen. 4GB RAM finde ich für die heutige Zeit auch nicht wirklich ausreichend. RAM ist heute so billig, dass man da ruhig 8GB nehmen sollte.


 
RAM ist heute leider (seit einigen Wochen) so teuer wie lange nicht mehr. 4 GB liegen derzeit nahezu bei 100,--...


----------

